# M-Audio FastTrack setup...



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Good day,

I have searched for setup/calibration with this particular external soundcard. First off, i am completely new to this, so i do apologize for the 'simple' questions. 

http://www.m-audio.com/images/global/media_hqpics/FastTrack_back_RGB.jpg
http://www.m-audio.com/images/global/media_hqpics/FastTrack_front_RGB.jpg

Soundcard is an M-Audio FastTrack USB, running on a Mac with OS X.

There is a line in on this unit, and RCA for output. While trying to calibrate this unit, i ran RCA's from the output to a 2 to 1 adapter, and into the line in. Played around with all the knobs etc, while trying to calibrate the soundcard, but to no avail. At the moment i dont have any charts to show (at work right now), but all of my measurements start from around 500hz, and are ranging in over 30db! So i know something is really wrong with my setup. 

Can anyone lead me in the right direction? I will try to post up a chart as soon as possible, but this is probably easily solveable.

Thanks for your time!

Darryl


----------



## fouiz (Mar 13, 2008)

I think you should connect line 1 out to mic in (using appropriate adaptors), as you gonna use the mic input for measurement.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

i need to use the mic input for measurement? Or (using the radio shack spl meter) could i go line in? AGHHH so confusing haha...

thanks for your patience!


----------



## fouiz (Mar 13, 2008)

Ah, ok if you use the spl as a mike, then go from line 2 out to line 2 in (all in mono connections).


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

I am certain i have tried, that, but i will do it again and post charts as i know with limited info on my end you are not able to help me problem solve...

Thanks again


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

OS X 10.4 or OS X 10.5? 10.4 does not provide Java programs with access to USB soundcard inputs, it always routes them the built-in input. Apple fixed that in 10.5.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Ok, i got a couple charts, identical, but still two separate measurements. I am using leopard 10.5.2, so no issue there i hope.

I connected m-audio fast track to usb on ibook. On the front panel, all dials turned up, and input monitor set to mono. Back panel, one rca connected to the right channel of the RCA outs, input level button set to line in, other end of rca connected to a two to one adapter running into the line in. Hope that sums everything up... In audio/midi settings i set sampling rate to 44.1hz, all my default inputs/output sounds on the system are set to run through the fasttrack. And lastly i have attached the settings i use in the sound card screen.

Thank you all for your help!

Darryl


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

You will need input monitoring turned off, otherwise you create a feedback loop.

What do you mean by a two to one adapter? A stereo jack plug to 2xRCA or something else?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Is the input monitoring option in the software?

Yes sir, a stereo jack plug/2 RCA's.

Thanks for your time, with helping me sort this out!

Darryl


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

Well i searched my software, my audio settings in OS X, and looked for switches on my hardware, and could not find anything pertaining to input monitoring... Anyone have any other suggestions by chance?

Thanks


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

You could try turning the "Mix" knob all the way round to "Input" instead of to "playback" and see what effect that has.

EDIT: Might be the opposite to what is wanted, the M-Audio knowledgebase may have more details on the effect of that knob. Also worth trying to get things running using the built-in audio I/O of the Mac.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm on an iBook, so i dont have any real i/o capabilities, only a headphone out... Will try to play around with the FastTrack.

Thanks again


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Looking at your original screen shot seems the input maybe on the left channel rather than the right, in which case the measurement is probably just crosstalk which is why it rolls off at the low end. If you swap to the other input channel on your 2 -> 1 adaptor all may spring into life.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

thank you again for taking the time to help me trouble shoot this! Will try when i get back home. 

Thanks!

Darryl


----------

